# feeding barley fodder to goats?



## zachbelle (Aug 18, 2014)

i just ordered a bag of organic barley to sprout and grpw fodder for my rabbits as they are spoiled and will not eat their pellets they toss and dump the dish but they will gobble up the salad i make for them. as i research about barley fodder im seeing it is ok for other livestock as well so im going to try my chickens and ducks on it but am also considering trying it fpr my goats...does anyone do this? i would love any advice on this topic pros cons etc. currently they are on poulin sweet goat and freechoice loose mineral free choice browse this time of year and hay given in winter and on rainy days when they wont wonder out of ther house. now i know goats need a dry feed but does browse and hay count for this? can i eliminate commercial feed completelty by switching to fodder? should i supplement with anything if i do switch to fodder? im planning on giving a small handful of black oil sunflower seeds to them with the fodder if i go.this route...any other thoughts?


----------



## madcow (Sep 8, 2014)

You can certainly try and feed your goats the fodder, but you know how picky goats can be about what they will or won't eat.  I'm sure you will probably need to introduce it to them slowly and try several times before they might accept it.  Fodder is certainly better for them since it's a living plant, and they will most likely eat one type over another.  Cost would certainly be a factor with the expense of some seeds for sprouting being very expensive.  Alfalfa seed is outrageous and not always available (seasonal).  Good luck with it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm sure they will eat it.  There have been a number of posts on here on the subject of feeding fodder to goats and other livestock. I think the consensus is that it is probably not a cost effective choice over hay due to the high moisture content of fodder vs the amount of dry matter a goat would need.  I know the effort would not be worth it to me with 21 animals when I can buy grass hay for $40 for a 900 lb round bale.


----------



## zachbelle (Sep 9, 2014)

i can get barley by the fifty pound bag for under 14 dollars which is actually 3 dollars less then the goat feed they are on. as far as grass hay im only paying 2.50 for a square bale im not looking to replace hay im hopingto replace grain with the fodder but ive also read they dont need grain anyway and that its juat kinda extra for goats...hmmm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 9, 2014)

Nutritionally, the fodder is not the same as grain. You're right, you don't necessarily need grain to maintain goats.  Lactating does and growing kids need some.


----------



## zachbelle (Sep 9, 2014)

maybe for the  goats its best i just stick w what im doing then...i just fifured i would look into it since im growing it for tje other animals anyway. thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 9, 2014)

zachbelle said:


> maybe for the  goats its best i just stick w what im doing then...i just fifured i would look into it since im growing it for tje other animals anyway. thank you



If you've got the time, and you are doing it anyway, I'm sure the goats would like it.  They definitely like some variety in their diet.


----------

